# Why do dogs eat grass?



## Juicyfruit (Jun 23, 2008)

Everytime i take chucky of the leash at the local park he will chew and chew away at the grass. Does anyone know why he does this or is it just a dog thing.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

There’s a lot of debate about why dogs eat grass. Some dogs seem to act like mini lawnmowers, eating grass at every opportunity. Others dogs eat grass only occasionally, subsequently throwing it up.

So do dogs eat grass to throw up? This is a debatable issue. Some people observe their dog fling himself at the door to get out to grass and eat a few mouthfuls, usually when his stomach is upset. He also appears to do it when he has something stuck in his throat. The end goal of the dog seems to be to throw up.

There actually appears to be two types of grass eating behavior in dogs. Some dogs take a few nibbles, while others eat quickly, barely chewing the grass. Unchewed grass often translates to near instant vomiting. Dogs that are careful grazers, on the other hand, may not get sick from grass.

The latter case suggests that some dogs eat grass because they enjoy it. Most dogs don’t need it to supplement their diets, but because dog diets are primarily made up of herbivores, that grassy taste may be reminiscent of the cattle or lamb product they had for dinner. Some dogs also enjoy green vegetables like broccoli.

If your dogs eat grass on a regular basis, this could suggest dietary imbalance, though many vets might dismiss it. You may want to consider giving the dogs some green vegetables if they appear to want “something green.” Cooking the vegetables first may make them more digestible, resulting in less vomiting.

It’s also important to be careful when your dogs eat grass regularly. Grass from manicured lawns can contain fertilizers and pesticides, which can be toxic to dogs. Instead of allowing “grazing” behavior on lawns, consider providing some doggy grass at home that is not treated with chemicals. Also, if your dogs eat grass all the time, don’t walk them on lawns that have been recently treated with chemicals. Most of these chemicals will break down in a few days, but during the first day or two after treatment, grass-eating behavior could translate to more than tummy upset.

If your dogs eat grass as a new behavior, and are exhibiting frequent vomiting, it’s also important to check with a vet. A dog that suddenly begins to have a taste for grass may be trying to compensate for gastrointestinal problems. This could signify viral or bacterial infections and might require veterinary treatment. On the other hand, when dogs eat grass only occasionally, you can chalk this up to normal canine behavior. A mouthful of grass or two may mean cleaning up some nasty dog messes, but it is unlikely to signify poor dietary health or illness.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

They like it, or
They have an upset tummy


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 30, 2008)

My puppy is forever eating grass and anything green for that matter, leaves, etc. It's troublesome.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Dogs have been doing this for 10,000 years (new DNA evidence says 100,000). I wouldn't be concerned about it.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

TooneyDogs said:


> I wouldn't be concerned about it.


 
I wouldn't be in a big hurry to let him back in the house, either - not if the dog is in John Deere mode and clearing the whole yard for ya.


----------



## Gripenfelter (Jul 7, 2008)

My dog eats grass to throw up.

He eats grass in the evening when he has skipped breakfast.

He does it to remove stomach acid so I'm guessing its like an antacid for him.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

RonE said:


> I wouldn't be in a big hurry to let him back in the house, either - not if the dog is in John Deere mode and clearing the whole yard for ya.


Ron, I am so disappointed! The dogs try so hard to show you the proper etiquette..."Where ya been? Whatcha been eating? Let me see! Let me see!"


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Dogs will sample pretty much whatever is in front of them - if we let them. It's part of their genetic programming to do that. If they decide thay like the taste, they will eat it. That's why we have to supervise them on walks or in places that aren't regularly cleaned up. 

Dogs eat grass mostly because they have given it a try before and they like the taste of it. It doesn't mean they are having any stomach problems. It doesn't mean that their diet is imbalanced. 

Yes, grass can sometimes induce vomiting. And yes, grass can sometimes act as a laxative. But most of the time, it is just consumed. If your dog is eating well otherwise and getting a balanced diet, a small amount of grass won't hurt him - so long as it hasn't been laced with harmful chemicals. 

Dogs will also eat flowers (many kinds), mushrooms (many kinds), and various greenery because they like the taste of them. Some of these may be as dangerous as those lawn chemicals, so be aware of that. 

17 Common Poisonous Plants


If we let them, dogs will also eat many other things that they find lying about: garbage (most any garbage), road-kill and carcasses (most any will do), animal feces, and anything else that tastes good to them. Again, supervision is important.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Tinker Bell (who is no longer with me) was the first dog who loved to eat grass, just for the heck of it. I was mystified but it didn't seem to harm her. I got Butch, he eats grass. I got Roxxy, she eats grass. I got Daja, she eats grass. I just think I have tasty grass! Actually, they are eating a clover type ground cover and since they don't throw it up, I'm ok with it.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Both Betty and Nell eat grass at any chance they get. And they don't throw it up either. It's just something that's natural for some dogs.


----------



## Black&Rust Dobermann (Jun 15, 2008)

You would eat grass too if your diet consisted of kibble.


----------



## bluedawg (Apr 20, 2008)

BOth of mine seem to enjoy it for the taste, but they also eat poop too. Allthough Blue gets overly enthusiastic about grass when he isnt feeling his best.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 30, 2008)

Black&Rust Dobermann said:


> You would eat grass too if your diet consisted of kibble.


LMAO - Pretty much.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

My dogs have been eating home cooked food for over a year and this spring the young grass tasted yummier than ever. They were very picky about which sprigs of which grass species to take.


----------



## Juicyfruit (Jun 23, 2008)

ive started feeding him green vegtables since he likes the green stuff and he loves it! Some of the posts ive been reading most dogs seem to be throwing up on grass but my chucky has never vomited after his feast on grass.



bluedawg said:


> BOth of mine seem to enjoy it for the taste, *but they also eat poop too.* Allthough Blue gets overly enthusiastic about grass when he isnt feeling his best.


 I hope chucky doesnt go doing that.. lol thats gross!!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Black&Rust Dobermann said:


> You would eat grass too if your diet consisted of kibble.


ROFL! No kidding!


----------



## Flygirl (Oct 26, 2007)

Poly said:


> Dogs will sample pretty much whatever is in front of them - if we let them. It's part of their genetic programming to do that. If they decide thay like the taste, they will eat it. That's why we have to supervise them on walks or in places that aren't regularly cleaned up.


My dog must have a genetic screw loose.  She NEVER gets in the trash, even when the bag was left sitting on the kitchen floor with shrimp in it...all night long.  

She's a very picky eater, even when it comes to grass. There is one type in the yard she daintly nibbles at. Not alot, but every now and then she'll find a spot of her favorite variety and have a snack. 

FWIW, I was told the dogs eat grass because in the wild they would eat the stomache contents of a kill first, which was usually "greens". Don't know how true that theory is.


----------



## Chrystine (Jun 20, 2008)

When I first got my dog, she would stand in the yard and eat grass and throw it up. It was almost like she was doing it for entertainment.

She now only eats my parent's grass (I guess it just tastes better there). What's interesting is that she really doesn't eat the grass, she just pulls it through her teeth like dental floss. She also likes to lick the water droplets off the blades of grass.

She's a weird dog, but I love her.


----------



## KingJames88 (Jul 14, 2008)

If aliens came to earth and had a description of how a cow acts they would think my puppy is a cow. He grazes in the backyard all the time looking for the type of grass he likes, and he loves dandelions and other flowers, leaves are good too. He eats an awful lot of it and has never once gotten sick yet, so the vet suggests just let him eat it as long as you know there are no chemicals. As long as its on your property and there's nothing poisonous, there shouldn't be a problem. By the way he hates some vegetables and loves other, potatoes, and carrots being no fun for him but he loves peas and brussel sprouts.


----------

